

Infamous Reddit troll, Michael Brutsch, aka Violentacrez, fired from job - jborden13
http://popcultureblog.dallasnews.com/2012/10/infamous-reddit-troll-and-arlington-resident-michael-brutsch-aka-violentacrez-fired-from-job-will-talk-to-cnn.html/

======
smoody
"When asked if he had been provided a reason for the firing, the one word
response was 'Gawker.' -- wow... taking absolutely no responsibility for
perhaps the fact that his behavior had something to do with it.

